# National Informatics Centre (NIC INDIA) hacked by Anonymous



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

*National Informatics Centre (NIC INDIA) hacked by Anonymous​*
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-twUbsHdmFY4/Tex9tzO0RVI/AAAAAAAACJY/9i7YYedwH58/s640/Untitled.png​
National Informatics Centre (NIC INDIA) got hacked by Anonymous (India). Purpose of this defacement is just to awake the Govt of India. Anonymous have now started Operation India against corruption. Anonymous are world famous activist and always fight against Injustice.

Defaced Site : *informatics.nic.in/oldnewsonline/abc.html

Just today Morning the Anonymous Core team announce the about operation India on there official Twitter:

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-4840C5YJd_o/Tex_QaluGqI/AAAAAAAACJc/96WEnL8fNoI/s640/Untitled.png​


> All Indians and Anonymous are Invited to Join the Revolution against Corruption in India at : Operation India | Facebook





> When corruption, destruction and mayhem strikes from governments or corporations it is the goal of anonymous to awaken that entity and the public that a change must occur.As price pritchet once said, "change always comes bearing gifts."Anonymous is the gift we have been waiting for. Honest and trustworthy persons working hard on our behalf for the betterment of mankind.





_On a Personal Note_: Guys, I came across this video just a couple of days back and I think that it is from the same group "Anonymous".

[YOUTUBE]ET4Ki5Tr_CQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2011)

I think these NIC morons are still using ASP and VB script.

The UPSC website takes the cake by asking you to download  TTF font for the Hindi version.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 6, 2011)

ico said:


> I think these NIC morons are still using ASP and VB script.


Yes. The day my 10th results came out, I saw their source code. It was pretty neat and I could understand it very well.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

just goes on to show that only the very worst of the programmers end up in government service


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 7, 2011)

lol  they(NIC) are still trying to resolve the issue. 

The NIC website is down for correcting.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> _On a Personal Note_: Guys, I came across this video just a couple of days back and I think that it is from the same group "Anonymous".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ET4Ki5Tr_CQ[/YOUTUBE]




Sounds like GlaDOS. 

Anonymous Hacks Indian Site in Fight Against Corruption | PCWorld Business Center


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> just goes on to show that only the very worst of the programmers end up in government service



More off management issues here. Programmers are always good. Just that they are told what to do..!


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2011)

there is that onion/(dont remember) page which show how a bad customer can kill a web design.

but arent the programmers responsible for the deployment language?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> there is that onion/(dont remember) page which show how a bad customer can kill a web design.
> 
> but arent the programmers responsible for the deployment language?



1. Management/HR hires the programmers.
2. They lay the specifications (choice of platform, language, etc.)
3. They manage the framework and the way the project is run.
4. Manage high level decisions.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 1. Management/HR hires the programmers.
> 2. They lay the specifications (choice of platform, language, etc.)
> 3. They manage the framework and the way the project is run.
> 4. Manage high level decisions.


So, In short, the management here was too dumb implementing these steps.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> So, In short, the management here was too dumb implementing these steps.



In polite words, yes,


----------

